# Origin Downloadverzeichnis



## BartholomO (2. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute, 

wollte mal fragen ich wollte mein Fifa 12 und BF3 wieder installieren nach meiner Windows neuinstallation, aber die Spiele lassen sich einfach nicht von CD installieren (früher gings komischerweise) und desswegen muss ich sie leider downloaden. Nun immer wenn ich auf Downloaden klicke lädt er dass Spiel auf C: runter, aber ich will dass er es auf E: runterlädt. Aber jedesmal lädt er es auf C runter, obwohl sogar der Origin Ordner und alles auf E ist. Selbst wenn ich den Origin Spiele Ordner auf E: erstelle lädt er es dann auf C: runter. Hat irgendeiner eine Idee?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Juni 2012)

Must du in origin downloadverzeichniss ändern.


----------

